# ISO ideas for whiting filets



## Katie H (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a package of frozen  whiting filets.  I bought them because they were on sale at a very good price and because Buck and I enjoy fish.

I breaded up a few for dinner a little while a go and was sorely disappointed.  They were nearly tasteless and sooooo boring.  Does anyone have any ideas as to what I can do...other than preparing an awesome meal for our cats?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 27, 2008)

Katie,
I like sole and cod, but find them rather bland..So I fry them breaded with panko, then top them with a piccata sauce..Sometimes I jazz that up with sauteed mushrooms..

kadesma


----------



## Bilby (Feb 27, 2008)

How about something like a laksa?  Or put them into a filo pie with veges in a white sauce (or a mustard sauce)?  Or using them for a cerviche?  Salt and pepper whiting?  Teriyaki?  BBQ them?  I think there is an Italian casserole dish that uses white fish and is cooked with tomatoes and olives.  not sure of the other ingredients.


----------



## moppetsdad (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi Im new to this site, How about stuffed whiting rolls with bacon. 1ib fillets 4oz grated cheese i small onion grated rhin slices bacon. salt & pepper.                                       Cut fillets in half lengthwise if large , mix cheese,onion s & p tog. spread on fish roll up and wrap bacon round secure with coctail stick dot with butter /marg  bake about 30 mins  tasty.


----------



## *amy* (Feb 27, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I have a package of frozen whiting filets. I bought them because they were on sale at a very good price and because Buck and I enjoy fish.
> 
> I breaded up a few for dinner a little while a go and was sorely disappointed. They were nearly tasteless and sooooo boring. Does anyone have any ideas as to what I can do...other than preparing an awesome meal for our cats?


 
Fish tacos

(Fillet o') fish sandwiches

Bouillabaisse 

Cioppino

Fish kebabs

Add citrus - i.e. lime, orange, lemon juice or a can of Rotel
RO*TEL ®

Fish Roll-ups - You could use asparagus in place of the broc, and a sauce of choice, i.e. lemon, wine, herbs, tomatoes

broccoli-fish-roll-ups-recipe.htm


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 27, 2008)

Gotta get away from "breaded and fried" with fish like that.
Find your flavor in seasonings, oils, herbs..

Cook the fish with veggies... poached, baked.. in stocks with flavor...

Put filets in a baking dish, drizzle olive oil over them, sprinkle well with Cajun 
seasoning or McCormick Citrus blend or a Mrs Dash. Add some sauteed leek,
garlic, mushrooms, can of chopped tomatoes, half a cup of chicken stock and
6-12  oz of raw spinach. Cover and bake at 350 for about 15 minutes, serve with
rice....


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2008)

This sounds really good: Cornmeal-crusted sole with chili vinaigrette - MayoClinic.com I'm sure you could sub whiting for sole.


----------



## Constance (Feb 27, 2008)

You could fix them like the "stuffed" flounder I fixed last week:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/what-do-those-thin-fish-fillets-43337.html


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Mar 13, 2008)

Whiting doesn't tend to have as delicate a flavor as sole, so I would be inclined to flavor it a little more heavily.

I like to add spice, regardless of the preparation.  Chunks of whiting work well in fish curry, in my experience.  It can tend to fall apart, but given that curry is essentially a sauce for starch, I don't really mind this.


----------

